# Seeding Method



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

All,

I wanted to get some thoughts on renovation seeding methods. I have reviewed videos and forums and it seems that 99% kill, scalp and broadcast seed then top dress with something. My question is why not use a slice seeder? I know about the "disturbing the soil will cause weeds to germinate" but is there any other reasons? I plan on using one when I do my reno (5k). Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm on the fence about the disturbing soil thing. I've aerated and seeded a few times and never had any weed issues. But get this, I did everything "by the forum" and I've noticed Nimblewill, Poa, and Triv in the lawn. So the question is if I did it "by the book" would it have been worse, better, or the same? No way to know.

And something else to think about, fenway they aerate all the time. They are obsessed about their grass because it's televised so it has to be perfect. Same with golf courses. I watch a ton of YouTube professional landscapers who all swear by it, and the lawns don't look infested by weeds.

So long story short, I am questioning the whole don't disturb the soil thing. If I had disturbed the soil in a few spots I would have had germination, but now I gotta go back and seed this fall because I was afraid to last fall..


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

GrassDaddy, thanks for the feedback. I love your videos! Bought my Soil Moist this morning. My position is the create the optimal environment for germination. I can deal with the weeds later. When I bought my house 3 years ago, weeds were everywhere. Now, maybe one weed here or there.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Nothing wrong with slit seeding. IIRC, the guy who started the Bewitched phenomenon slit-seeded his lawn (Othertime). You could even skip rolling and peat moss if you do it. The only downside as you know already is It can spread grassy weeds like Triv & Quack, and even warm season grasses like Zoysia if they are in your lawn already.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm dethatching, aerating, broadcasting seed, and using leaf compost as my topdressing. Hell I'm even going to try kbg in st louis and I'm pretty new to all of this.


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

Budstl, good luck. I test planted a 100sqft section w KBG 13 days ago. It's sprouting but slowly. I probably look like an idiot on my knees looking for new sprouts. Oh well, worth the wait I'm hoping.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Roosterchest said:


> Budstl, good luck. I test planted a 100sqft section w KBG 13 days ago. It's sprouting but slowly. *I probably look like an idiot on my knees looking for new sprouts*. Oh well, worth the wait I'm hoping.


Maybe not 100% of normal people do this but I promise you 100% of people that seed on this forum do


----------



## albeebe (Jun 6, 2017)

I used a slice seeder last fall for my renovation. By the time it came around to put seed in the ground, It was in the middle of a drought and i could only water for 4 hours every other day. I keep telling myself that putting the seed into the ground with the slice seeder is what allowed me to have incredible results.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Roosterchest said:


> My question is why not use a slice seeder?


Why not! I have used a slit seeder in the past and had great results. Only things I didn't like is the grass came up in rows so make sure you go in 2 directions and depending on the machine(at least the one I used) it was hard to dial in the right amount of seed/1000 sq ft. I feel I can be more accurate and precise with my spreader. But a slit seeder can really save you some before seed down prep work.



Roosterchest said:


> My position is the create the optimal environment for germination. I can deal with the weeds later.


Agreed!



J_nick said:


> Roosterchest said:
> 
> 
> > Budstl, good luck. I test planted a 100sqft section w KBG 13 days ago. It's sprouting but slowly. *I probably look like an idiot on my knees looking for new sprouts*. Oh well, worth the wait I'm hoping.
> ...


The correct way for looking for new sprouts is on your knees, in the dark, with a flashlight at ground level... that will get your neighbors talking!


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

Awesome feedback all! I really appreciate it.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I used a slit seeder for the first time this spring. I will say I was initially discouraged, but it was because of the machine (a Blue Bird model). I went through so much seed. The machine was wasting so much seed when I started a new row, it would just dump out a bunch of seed when starting. It really drove my costs up.

But when it germinated, oh boy, I can definitely tell it was because of the slit seeder. I could see exactly where the seeds were deposited into the slits. Compared to the areas I hand-seeded, the areas that were slit-seeded were thicker and further along in germination.

I'm going to do it again this fall, but I'm going to opt for a Classen machine instead of the Blue Bird.


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

KDS, thanks for the feedback . My local hardware store has a Classen model. Good seed isn't cheap so I hope it doesn't spill all over the place.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

You should be able to use the slit seeder and then broadcast just in case the hopper isn't working correctly.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

[/quote]


J_nick said:


> Roosterchest said:
> 
> 
> > Budstl, good luck. I test planted a 100sqft section w KBG 13 days ago. It's sprouting but slowly. *I probably look like an idiot on my knees looking for new sprouts*. Oh well, worth the wait I'm hoping.
> ...


And some of us do it even when we're not seeding.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> Nothing wrong with slit seeding. IIRC, the guy who started the Bewitched phenomenon slit-seeded his lawn (Othertime). You could even skip rolling and peat moss if you do it. The only downside as you know already is It can spread grassy weeds like Triv & Quack, and even warm season grasses like Zoysia if they are in your lawn already.


 Or Bermuda--an even bigger problem. But as far as spreading weeds is concerned: isn't that an issue that is ably addressed with a good seeding pre-emergent like Tenacity ( granted it is not foolproof)?


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Budstl said:


> You should be able to use the slit seeder and then broadcast just in case the hopper isn't working correctly.


That brings the question... Most of these newer seeders have the hopper in the front. Would it not be better to use a broadcast spreader first then slice it in?


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm thinking aerate, broadcast seed, then slice to create layers of seed. As long as it's not chopping the seed up?


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

Vols_fan08 said:


> I'm thinking aerate, broadcast seed, then slice to create layers of seed. As long as it's not chopping the seed up?


I can't see how it would chop a bluegrass seed. I'm going to go the slice seed route. I'll know early if I want to abandon it at which point I can broadcast.

I was hoping to avoid broadcasting because then I have to go back and cover the seed. That's more time and cost.

The appeal of slice seeding is seed to soil contact and not having to cover w peat moss, etc.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

When I did both my back and front yard renovations in 2011 and 2012 I used glyphosate, scalped, drop spreaded the seed, rolled, and spread peat moss. They both worked great. I'm planting some new grass in a bare dirt area this year and also overseeding the existing KBG. I'm thinking for the overseed portion, I may dethatch with the slice seeder first, drop seed with a spreader, slice it in with the seeder, and roll to get the extra. Sounds like a lot of work, but I'd rather get the best germination I can. The dirt area will just get seed spread with a drop spreader, roll, peat moss...done.

EDIT: Also, I used tenacity at seeding when I did the renovations. Obviously all the previous grass was dead at that time. When I've blanket sprayed tenacity since then, it definitely shocks the KBG a little bit. I'm contemplating doing a blanket spray again this year on the overseed to act almost like a cheap PGR...stunning the KBG for a bit while the ryegrass can start to take off a little...thoughts?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

RockyMtnLawnNut said:


> When I did both my back and front yard renovations in 2011 and 2012 I used glyphosate, scalped, drop spreaded the seed, rolled, and spread peat moss. They both worked great. I'm planting some new grass in a bare dirt area this year and also overseeding the existing KBG. I'm thinking for the overseed portion, I may dethatch with the slice seeder first, drop seed with a spreader, slice it in with the seeder, and roll to get the extra. Sounds like a lot of work, but I'd rather get the best germination I can.


That DOES sound like a lot of work. But it makes a lot of sense because you are doing about everything to maximize seed to soil contact.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

social port said:


> LIgrass said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with slit seeding. IIRC, the guy who started the Bewitched phenomenon slit-seeded his lawn (Othertime). You could even skip rolling and peat moss if you do it. The only downside as you know already is It can spread grassy weeds like Triv & Quack, and even warm season grasses like Zoysia if they are in your lawn already.
> ...


Yeah, Tenacity will definitely help with stuff sprouting from seeds and Poa annua, but chopped up Triv stolons spread around the lawn it may not do much for that (and those stolons could create problems down the road). Maybe go with a heavier pre-em rate like 6-8 oz/A.


----------

